# java.lang.error



## doerschlein (26. Aug 2003)

Hi,

kann es sein das bei einem Fehler vom Typ java.lang.error (z.B. OutofMemoryError oder
Stackoverflowerror) kein Stacktrace verfügbar ist? Ich bekomme so einen OutofMemoryError
und kann die Stelle wo der Speicher vollläuft nicht finden.
Der Stacktrace beinhaltet nur den Typ selber. Ich verwende SUNJDK 1.4.2.

Gruss && Danke

Doerschlein


----------



## DTR (27. Aug 2003)

Da wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als zu debugen. Als kleiner Tip, vieleicht hilft er ja. Ein Kolege von mir hat mal im Konstruktor den Konstruktor rekursiv aufgerufen, in etwa so:

class Test{

  Test(){
     new Test();
  }

das führte dann halt auch zu einer OutOfMemorie oder StackOverflow Exception.


----------



## omosde (27. Aug 2003)

Arbeitest du eventuell mit vielen grossen Dialogen und Frames?


----------

